# SWCS to welcome new command sergeant major



## Ravage (May 12, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/May/090507-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, May 7, 2009) – The U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School will welcome a new command sergeant major in a ceremony May 12, at 10 a.m.

Command Sgt. Maj. Charles “Chuck” Sekelsky will assume duties as the senior enlisted advisor to the commander in a ceremony scheduled for 10 a.m.  at the John F. Kennedy Auditorium.

“Sekelsky’s extensive combat experience will bring a wealth of knowledge and leadership to the command,” said Maj. Gen. Thomas R. Csrnko, command general of the Special Warfare Center and School. “I look forward to the sound advice he will bring based upon his distinguished career.”

Sekelsky comes from the 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) where he served as a battalion command sergeant major, and his last assignment as the 10th SFG command sergeant major.

His operational assignments include Operation Provide Comfort in Iraq and Operation Provide Comfort II; intelligence assistant at the U.S. Embassy in Bucharest, Romania; two tours in Bosnia-Herzegovina; Operation Joint Guard in Kosovo; noncombatant evacuation operations in Ivory Coast and Liberia; and four tours in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom.
Sekelsky is a graduate of the Special Forces Combat Diver Course, Dive Medical Technician Course, Dive Supervisor Course, Military Freefall Course, Jumpmaster Course, and the Advanced Special Operations Techniques Course.

His awards and decorations include the Bronze Star Medal, Defense Meritorious Service Medal, Meritorious Service Medal, Combat Infantryman Badge, Expert Field Medical Badge, Jumpmaster Badge and Dive Supervisor Badge.








> The commanding general of the U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School, Thomas R. Csrnko, charges Command Sgt. Maj. Charles “Chuck” Sekelsky with the duties of the senior enlisted advisor to the command in the John F. Kennedy Auditorium, May 12. Sekelsky comes to USAJFKSWCS from his most recent assignment as the command sergeant major of the 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne). (Photo by Staff Sgt Curt Squires, UAJFKSWCS Public Affairs)


----------



## Marauder06 (May 12, 2009)

Thought I recognized the pic.  I worked with him a little a couple of times when I was forward.  I liked him.


----------

